# November Pigeon Update!



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone!
It was time for another update. I now have 11 pet pigeons.The newer ones are Mr.Burns, the three new satinettes, and a fantail. 

I won't be posting a ton of individual pictures, but the link to my album. 

Now the pigeon update!
Beautiful:Is doing very good. He still isn't sure about the other pigeons, but he geat along with them pretty well. He and Junebug compete for me attention. He has finally relaxed enough ,that he will take baths with the others now.

Pretty Lady (Ember): I think is a male. There is still no egg at 8-9 months old. We also have cooing and dancing. I have been calling it Pretty or Pretty Lad, it doesn't seem to tell a difference. I don't know if I told everyone, but I was able to adopt PL in September. It is no longer a debate with my sister.  

Charlie: Is a cutie with personality. He wing slapps, charges, and pecks at my hands. If I sit on the floor it will go to the bottom corner of its cage, and peek out at me. Cooing the whole time! He then lets me handle him with no problem, and acts like a sweety! lol!

Junebug: Just finished its moult. It is getting more of a personality slowly. It loves to be with me. It will fly to me at any chance it gets. It has also jumped out of the cage at me several times. It and Beautiful are normal both handing out with me.

Griffen: The big turkey has also came a long way. I can now hand feed him, he'll get on my lap, and on my shoulder. He doesn't peck, and only wing slaps a little bit. he has normaly male agression, hs to be watched when he is with the others.

Alice (Al): I a sweety. It doesn't let its legs slow it down at all. It is very active and can be impatient. It is just starting to moult. It is a very small pigeon. 

Mr.Burns: Is also doing good! He won't yet let me cuddle with him, but I CAN pet him. He will also let me handle him a little. He still pecks and wings slaps, but not as bad. He has been getting let to play with the new sats. I have some pictures of him eating with them. They get along really well, and I am right there for just in case. 

The Sats: The two youngster squeak and squeal, and flutter their wings all the time. They are very active, and aren't afraid of anything.
The old one of the three (the brown lace) will look at them like they are crazy one moment, and the next it is joining them! It is also friendly.
I have some ideas on names, but others are always welcome.

The fantail: Is ia VERY good health. The wings aren't broke, and he CAN fly! The flights are ruined, so he can only fly about 4-5 feet high. They should be fine as soon as he moults. 
Yes, I think she is a HE, He coos, dances, and has some male agression like Griffen. He loved to be handled and is very curious about things. He does enjoy the other pigeons.

OK, well here is the link (just click the picture). You can see all the new pictures plus the old ones.


Enjoy!
Hilly


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

They are all so unique and beautiful! As a novice I would love to know what species they all are (I recognize the fantail ). I love the ones with the short beak, they kind of remind me of a bald eagle!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those are lovely pictures, Hilly! I very much enjoyed seeing all your feathered friends and the bunny and YOU!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICS, Hilly!!! LOVED 'EM!!

You have beautiful pijies and a wonderful variety!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

They are all wonderful! 11 pidgies now! Wow! Especially fun to see PL/Ember; he (she?) is gorgeous! 

(Waltie coos "hi" to his little brother!)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Wonderful update. Of course, I was partial to the Charlie/Junebug portions......... I'd give ANYTHING to be able to see them. 
All of your birds are beautiful though.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow! Eleven now! They are wonderful pictures. I haven't seen your rat album before for some reason and they are SO CUTE!!! I just love the hairless ones. It really makes me miss having pet ratties! The three old farts I have are not very tame, especially Mr. Angry Rat who wants to eat me.  And the squirrel pics are just so cute. Do you still have him? Thanks for sharing all of these delightful pictures.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you all for the replies!

Roxy, 
I believe the ones that remind you of "bald eagles"  are the Satinettes (Old Fashoin Frills, Oriental Frills). The satinettes are Junebug, Charlie, and the three new ones. They are a friendly breed, and do wonderfully in the house. Although they can fly, they'd rather walk (at least mine do).
Beautiful, is a Mookee. He is the blue bar.
PL is a Mookee/Tippler cross, the white one with red/yellow markings. 
Griffen (black with white flights)is a Pygmy Pouter / Domestic Flight cross.
Alice (black and white marked) is a pygmy pouter.
Mr.Burns (featherless) is just unique. His breed is unknown (just like his origin), but is thought to be a fancy breed of pigeon.

Snipes, I'll be sure that PL gets the message  .

Lovebirds, hhhmm....ANYTHING huh? I think I'll be pming ya.

MJ, yep have to have the Ratties. Love them to bits, and to me they are just another member of the family. 
The squirrel is "Monkey", and yes for now he is still a member of of my family. He fell onto the porch in the middle of August. He was a baby, and after I knew for sure that his mama wasn't coming back...Well, I couldn't just leave him outside. He was just a baby then and needed bottle/syringe fed. Now, he is weaned, and quite a chubby guy. Very active, playful, and friendly. The goal is to try a soft release in spring. I have been told that they pretty much make up their own mind on what they want to do. With everything that people do to squirrels, and other predators..it'll be a very hard time. Till then, I'm loving every moment I have with him.

Thank you all for the comments  .
-Hilly


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Hilly! Love your birds my son Ryan really likes the ones that look like 
Bald Eagles too. He said they look so cool. Well at least I know Spirit is going to a very loved home  

Cindy


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Hilly,

Thanks for the update. Your birds are all adorable and it is good to hear how they are doing.

Margaret


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Hilly, thanks for the update, glad to hear everyone is settling in. Mr. Burns looks so sweet, I noticed on his later pic, that he has a red spot on his back, or is that a flaw in the pic. I wonder since he's been socializing, if he noticed he's naked ?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

In the picture is does look as if there is a VERY red spot. I noticed it also, but there is no scrape, scratch, or mark on him. I thought is was very odd. He didn't like me looking under those little wings of his.

Nope, he is still FULL of personality. He coos and dances just the same, if not a little more . 

-Hilly


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh and I love the name Mr. Burns!!


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Mr Burns came to Beth (Wildbird Recovery) from the Vet Clinic with not much notes (or feathers..) other than his name "Mr. Burns" We often wondered why they named him that.. and when Ernie came to pick him up, she told us that he was probably named after "Mr. Burns" from the TV show, The Simpsons. I googled a pic of this MR. Burns from the Simpsons, and thought he did kind of look like him. Anyone know the other "Mr. Burns?"


----------

